# Peeling paint and rust on a 7 month old Cruze Eco



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Just think for a second, which one will devalue your car more a new paint job or rust? I would be glad they are fixing it.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

elgin211 said:


> I purchased a NEW 2012 Chevy Cruze Eco 6 speed manual on 01/15/2013 and love this car. It is comfortable and fun to drive. The fuel mileage is great. Less than 7 months of ownership, with under 5,000 miles, the paint is peeling around the passenger side doors and the rear door has rust at the bottom. I found out that the dealership made repairs to the car due to "minor" damage. I live in Illinois where the dealer apparently does not have to disclose damage unless the repairs total 6% of the sticker price and they say mine did not reach that level. The dealership has agreed to paint the car again. I'm looking for advice from anyone in the car business. I believe this will diminish my trade in value but the dealer says it will not. Also, the dealer claims Chevrolet will stand behind the car if it rusts again. Any ideas from those who have dealership experience or maybe even someone from Chevrolet? Thanks!


Two questions...and lets be honest here. I know Illinois gets some bad winters because your next door to me and im in iowa and we get horrible winters...so the first question is, Do you drive it all the time in winter? How well do you care for your car yearly?Especially in the winter.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Where that rust is a paint job will not repair. The rust is starting from inside the door panel and buffing and painting simply masks the problem for a short time. I would be requesting a new door painted from the factory personally. Especially since its already been repaired once.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

> *Sheet Metal:*
> Corrosion coverage is for the first 3 years or 36,000 miles, whichever comes first.
> Rust-through coverage is for the first 6 years or 100,000 miles, whichever comes first.


Yeah asking for a door shouldn't be too far fetched since the car was damaged before you signed the paperwork.


----------



## CRUZEEE (Aug 17, 2013)

If they don't give you a new door I would be a little pissed if it were my car!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

My guess would be that something is getting in that door and causing a chemical reaction process that is expediting the rusting process. Having rust within 8 months is highly unusual. Keep it documented, and pursue it through GM. Always be polite though, and understand that they are working within the constraints of what the company allows.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Door needs to be replaced. From the size of the paint job on the door (Peeling Paint all the way up the edge) it appears that the door was hit pretty hard. It wouldn't surprise me to see the door is filled with bondo.

The fact it's occurring only 7 months after the repair indicates very poor prep and materials were used in the repair process.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

elgin211 said:


> I purchased a NEW 2012 Chevy Cruze Eco 6 speed manual on 01/15/2013 and love this car. It is comfortable and fun to drive. The fuel mileage is great. Less than 7 months of ownership, with under 5,000 miles, the paint is peeling around the passenger side doors and the rear door has rust at the bottom. I found out that the dealership made repairs to the car due to "minor" damage. I live in Illinois where the dealer apparently does not have to disclose damage unless the repairs total 6% of the sticker price and they say mine did not reach that level. The dealership has agreed to paint the car again. I'm looking for advice from anyone in the car business. I believe this will diminish my trade in value but the dealer says it will not. Also, the dealer claims Chevrolet will stand behind the car if it rusts again. Any ideas from those who have dealership experience or maybe even someone from Chevrolet? Thanks!


elgin211, 

I am sorry you are having this concern with your Cruze Eco. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please private message me your name, VIN, address, phone number, and name of your GM dealership? I look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

That door's outer skin was replaced. No new Cruze has crappy looking seams like that. The rust is coming from inside the seam. Superficial repair will not fix it permanently, it will always come back.

I'd be pushing for a whole new door as others have suggested.

Hard to tell, but is the other pic of the fender area as it comes in under that same door? If so, that would need to be dealt with too. Without looking at it in person it's hard to tell the extent of the damage, but that car has some pretty major repairs.

File a claim with Chevy Customer Service here and take it to the HIGHEST level. Your car should never have been sold at full retail price.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I looked at the pictures from my cell phone now that I see it on my computer that's a horrible repair job. I'd be lobbying for a new car with that going on if you paid full price. It's hard to fight when law does not require them to tell you in your state that's terrible.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

BTW, this is what the inside seam should look like. Good luck.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## elgin211 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you all very much for your posts. From my understanding of the warranty I will have problems in the future if there is further corrosion. I contacted Chevrolet and they are supposed to be contacting the dealer. I hope someone stands behind this mess.


----------



## sdmfer (Jul 31, 2013)

any update to this?


----------

